# Sienna peed on her Costco bed, think husband didn't realize "cues" this time



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Sienna peed on her Costco bed, think husband didn't realize "cues" this time*

But we did hang a bell on the door knob Sienna has been using very well, but for some reason didn't this time.

Strange thing was she went onto her Costco pet bed and let loose- a BIG pee! My question is, can I replace the stuff inside that bed??? I can wash the cover, of course, but a good section of the inside bedding is pretty well soaked and even if it dries I'm not sure it's good to have around?

I'm not gonna brave Costco until after the holidays, but I haven't seen this style of bed (the simple rectangle)there in a bit, they have the others I don't like as much, even on-line... the Coleman they show is like it, but it's much more $$$! Think I got this one for 17.99 or something a while ago...and it's really good size.

Argh!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Was she laying down and peed when she stood up? 

If she has more accidents you will need to get a urine sample to the vet to check for UTI.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would think there is a little more than a missed sign here. Dogs don't like to urinate where they sleep. I would make a trip to the vet espcially if there is another accident during the day!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, it's weird, isn't it? We had a couple accidents like that with Sunny after she was definitely trained. I'd worry about the inside of the bed... gosh, I hate when dogs pee on things (mine don't anymore, it's the fosters I have problems with and the problems are usually my own lack of diligence, but I still HATE when dogs pee on things...). You could pour a whole quart of Nature's Miracle on the bed and saturate it? Costco still sells those beds, so after the holidays, you should be able to get another one.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sienna's Mom, have you looked on costco.com? they sell a bunch of beds on there, shipping is included in the price, and i got Sam a big one online for $40.

i agree, take her to the vet, something's not right!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I did have me wondering about UTI, but she hasn't had a pee problem since that last time which was 12/1, so it's been a while. This bed is her goof off bed *outside* of her crate, that she lays on to chew her bones etc. Darling husband doesn't want her on the couch.

We don't really have a bed in her crate as she chews it to bits while we are at work. I have been keeping a bath rug in there, but it's become pretty matted... maybe will get an army blanket.

I'm thinking, *hoping*, that she didn't pee enough when we got home (she gets all excited and forgets she should go out, just wants to play) and then it just built up.

I did hear her whine and husband didn't pick up on it for some reason-he's usually really good. He was out in living room hanging out with her and watching TV. I was holed up in the office with the door shut since I had a big project/present I was trying to finish up on the computer. She kept flipping my mouse hand up in the air! : Lately she has been on that Costco bed next to me chewing a bone.

She took to the bell right away, so I don't know what happened this time. Maybe we were bad parents and were too wrapped up in the holiday rush


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You can put new stuffing in there. Or you can wash it and put it in the dryer and just keep checking until it is dry inside. Does it have a zipper that you can change the stuffing? I got a big box of stuffing at walmart in the fabric dept for about 7 dollars it is enough to do another bed. I bought it to suppliment their stuffing in their beds. I wash my dogs beds all the time.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> You can put new stuffing in there. Or you can wash it and put it in the dryer and just keep checking until it is dry inside. Does it have a zipper that you can change the stuffing? I got a big box of stuffing at walmart in the fabric dept for about 7 dollars it is enough to do another bed. I bought it to suppliment their stuffing in their beds. I wash my dogs beds all the time.


Yep! Just what I did!! The stuffing wouldn't dry and I tried to at least put the bed in the dryer, but the outer shell is made of that cheap mattress pad material and started disintegrating with the heat.

Soooo.... I washed the zip off cover and ripped open the seam of the inner stuffed shell, took out the soiled stuffing, replaced it with stuffing from an old pillow we had... sewed it back up, cover on- wa lah!!! Good as ALMOST  new!!

It should last until hopefully Costco starts carrying the same bed again (Kirkland rectangular special 36 x 42 for only around $18.00!!)

I had been making the beds for her crate but she kept ripping them up.. I think I will still make another from the remnants for a knockaround outside bed.

Thanks for all your input- she seems fine tonight, but will be extra diligent about her actions.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this isnt the one you are talking about Sienna's mom?

http://www.costco.com/Browse/ProductSet.aspx?Prodid=11198879&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|48025|48086|48087&N=4013938&Mo=9&pos=2&No=9&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=48087&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC14360-Cat48086&topnav=


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> this isnt the one you are talking about Sienna's mom?
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/ProductSet.aspx?Prodid=11198879&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|48025|48086|48087&N=4013938&Mo=9&pos=2&No=9&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=48087&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC14360-Cat48086&topnav=


Hi Missmarstar,

The link didn't come up well, but if it's the Coleman bed, yes it's pretty much exactly like that bed, but the Kirkland brand- Costco's knock off of the same bed, which means I got a 36 x 42 bed for about $17.99!! Strangely they don't have it... hopefully will again, as it's perfect, in size and price. Otherwise when this one finally falls apart, I will go for the Coleman....

Thanks so much for thinking of me!! I thought it was the bed as well when I surfed for it.

So glad Sammy is okay after the cigarette incident!!!
Ellen


----------

